# هل تريد أن تتعلم برامج نظم المعلومات ( أدخل هنا )



## abobikir (13 أغسطس 2008)

هل تريد أن تتعلم برامج نظم المعلومات أقرأ هذا الكتاب المفيد جدا الذي يشرح برنامج Arc GIS Desktop ver 9.1 and ver9.2 وبطريقة سهلة عن طريق الشاشات 
وهو يوجد في المنتديات التي تهتم ببرامج نظم المعلومات وأعتقد أن هذا الكتاب مدخل جيد جدا لبرامج نظم المعلومات وهو أفضل كتاب حاليا في المنتديات الهندسية ( لقد قمت بتجميع الملفات الخمسة المضغوط وبعد فك الضغط تحصلت علي هذا الكتاب الرائع ) الكتاب من تأليف المهندس العراقي أحمد صالح الشمري جزاه الله خيرا 

http://www.zshare.net/download/16939995f16f9061/


----------



## المساح10 (13 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ ابوبكر 
مشكور على كتاب الاخ احمد الشمرى ولكن النسخة غير مكتملة 
حيث انها ناقصة ( الفصل السابع الى الفصل السادس عشر ) اى من الصفحة 187 الى الصفحة 552 غير موجودة بالكتاب لانه حسب علمى ان الاخ احمد الشمرى متفق مع احدى دور النشر لطبع الكتاب وبيعه .


----------



## abobikir (13 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ المساح 10*

نعم لقد سمح المهندس العراقي أحمد صالح الشمري بعرض ( من الفصل الأول الي الفصل السادس ) من كتابه علي الشبكة للفائدة العامة وهذا الأجزاء مفيدة جدا وهي مدخل لتعلم برنامج arcgis 9.1 وجزاه الله خيرا علي ذلك وهو يبحث علي دور نشر لطبع هذا الكتاب الذي نحن في انتظار طبعه بفارق الصبر


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (14 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا على ذلك


----------



## سامي زكي محمد (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بس لوسمحتو كيف يمكن تنزيل برنامج arcgis 9.0


----------



## سامي زكي محمد (16 أغسطس 2008)

كيف يمكنني الحصول علي برنامج Arc GIS Desktop ver 9.1 and ver9.2


----------



## abobikir (16 أغسطس 2008)

*الأخ سامي*

يوجد عندي الإصداين Arc GIS Desktop ver 9.1 and ver9.2 ومعهما الكراك وطريق شرح تفعيل البرنامج بالفيديو وشرح تركيب الكراك قام به أحد الأخوان في منتدي خاص بنظم المعلومات فإذا أردت البرامج وطريقة تركيب الكراك فإنني سأرفع البرنامج الذي تريده للمنتدي

أخوك أبوبكر


----------



## سامي زكي محمد (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا علي مجهودك والاهتمام والرجاء رفع البرنامج لانني في حاجة الية لانني من المهتمين بهذا البرنامج منذ فترة قليلة والللللللللللف شكرررررررر
وجعلها اللة في ميزان حسناتك
هذا هو اميلي علي ****** للتواصل اي شيئ اقدر اساعدك فية بالنسبة للمساحة علي اد امكانياتي 
samizaki90***********


----------



## Sherko (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخي على هذا المجهود الرائع...
شيركو حسين
كردستان _العراق


----------



## عبدو99 (17 أغسطس 2008)

اخونا ابو بكر كتر خيرك كتير جدا جدا لكن اخوك مزنوق زنقة شديدة فى البرنامج انا موجود فى الرياض لو ممكن تساعدنا فيهو"""""" تكون عملت فينا معروف


----------



## مازن (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور أخوي وياليت كيف أحصل على البرنامج


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (27 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم عبدة99 والزميل المختفى تماما يالتك تظهر ونعرفك , وكذلك الاخ ابو بكر ارجو ان اتعرف عليه واريد منه رفع البرامج مع الشرح مشكورا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (27 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ العزيز ابوبكر كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان ونرجوا منك رفع البرنامج وانا معي شرح البرنمج كاملا بس مش معي البرنامج


----------



## غالب راضي اسماعيل (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لجهودكم المتميزه


----------



## علي سليم متولي (28 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ ابوبكر رجاء رفع البرنامج لاننا في حاجة ماسة لة وشكرا


----------



## ابراهيم العبسي (28 أغسطس 2009)

لا يوجد باي مكتبه بالعالم كتاب المهندس احمد الشمري ولا اعرف المغزى من ذلك الاصل ان يستفيد هو شخصيا بكتابه من الناحيه الماديه ولكن هناك سر نرجو معرفته


----------



## نانسى العزب (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم, انا عندى البرنامج بس مش عارفة استطبه على الكمبيوتر وفى امس الحاجة لشرح البرنامج فارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## نانسى العزب (28 أغسطس 2009)

رجاءا من المهندس على سليم لو فى استطاعة حضرتك رفع شرح البرنامج على المنتدى وجزاك الله كل خير وارجو الرد السريع من حضرتك


----------



## haideralseady (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن أرجو أن ترفع هذا الملف لغير هذا الرابط لأنه لا يعمل معي وشكرا


----------



## معتزابراهيم (4 سبتمبر 2009)

برجاء رفع الكتاب مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الرابط لا يعمل 
شكرا على كل حال


----------



## حياة النفوس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اخونا ابو بكر مش عارف انزل الشرح لبرنامج arc gis 9.2


----------



## حياة النفوس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اريد شرح برنامج جيوميديا


----------



## elymama (30 أكتوبر 2009)

good


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الله المستعان الف شكر


----------



## بوشلوش مصطفى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

merci habibi


----------



## mostafammy (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط بيعطى الملف مش موجود وشكرا على كل حال


----------



## hany_meselhey (30 نوفمبر 2009)

* الرابط بيعطى الملف مش موجود وشكرا *


----------



## siryn2003 (22 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## ريان الموسى (22 مارس 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ahmed elyamany (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## علي فؤاد (23 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## waleed jafar (17 يونيو 2010)

*Error 404 - File Not Found*


----------



## م محسن (18 يونيو 2010)

*Error 404 - File Not Found*​


----------



## محمد عميرة (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ROUDS (19 يونيو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (27 يناير 2011)

لم نرى شئ


----------



## مجتبى سيف (21 مارس 2011)

مشكور للمهندسبن القائمين على هذا العمل


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا علي كل حال ..........الرابط لايعمل


----------



## adel104 (22 مارس 2011)

*Error 404 - File Not Found*
الرابط يعطي هذه الرسالة أعلاه
و لكن شكراً على المجهود​


----------



## رماح بدر (24 مارس 2011)

Error 404 - File Not Found


----------



## ياسرعبدو (14 أبريل 2011)

نظام المعلومات الجغرافية​


تعريف نظام المعلومات الجغرافية:

يمكن تعريف نظام المعلومات الجغرافيةGeographic Information System تعريفا عاما على أنه نظام المعلومات الذي يعتمد على معطيات جغرافية والتي من خلال برنامج أو عدة برامج تسمح بتخزين
هذه المعلومات وتهيئتها وتشكيلها، وبالتالي تعمل تلك المعلومات بمعالجة المعطيات وتمثيلها مرئيا .


أهداف نظم المعلومات الجغرافيةGIS

من الأمور الأساسية لاتخاذ أي من القرارات المناسبة لإنجاز مختلف الأنشطة الاستثمارية وتطوير البنية التحتية وتحديد القطاعات ذات الجدوى الاقتصادية هو توفير البيانات والمعلومات من خلال نظام المعلومات الجغرافية المتطور، الأمر الذي يعمل على دفع عجلة التنمية في البلاد، ودعم قدرة الاقتصاد الوطني ورفع كفاءته، ونسرد هنا بعضا من تلك الأهداف الخاصة بنظام المعلومات الجغرافي :


حفظ المعلومات بشكل واضح ونهائي
استيعاب الظواهر ومراقبة الأخطار
امكان توفير البيانات والمعلومات الخاصة بنظم الخرائط الجغرافية وتسهيل وصولها إلى صناع القرار في إدارات أجهزة الدولة وقطاع التخطيط و الاقتصاد وخاصة المستثمرين وعامة الشعب
سرعة إنجاز الخرائط الجغرافية
تحديد الفضاء والوقت.
بناء نظام ذي وحدات متكاملة يعتمد على تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و تكنولوجيا المعلومات لإرجاع واستخراج البيانات والمعلومات المكانية
مساعدة الملمين بمشاريع التهيئة
إمكان ترقية المعلومات والخرائط بسهولة تامة


مصادر المعلومات الجغرافية
تعتبر مصادر المعلومات الجغرافية عديدة جدا، ومنذ العهد القديم إلى وقتنا هذا ونحن نتزود بمصادر جديدة بسبب التكنولوجيا المتقدمة في عصرنا ومن تلك المصادر على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:


المسح الأرضي
استخدام الصور الجوية والصور الرقمية التي تحدد الأبعاد لكل نقطة.
التحقيقات الممثلة من خلال الإحصاءات، عدد السكان، الاقتصاد، التعداد.
الاستشعار عن بعد، وهي طريقة تحليل لمعطيات الأرض وهي معطيات ضرورية جدا لمعرفة الوسط الطبيعي.
نظام ال Global Positioning System - GPS ، وهو يعرف على أنه نظام تحديد المواقع العالمي.


الخرائط الجغرافية
في الوقت الراهن نحن على علاقة مع الخرائط من خلال حياتنا العملية، وقد كنا على علاقة وطيدة بالخرائط منذ ملايين السنين، منذ الحضارات الأولى، وقد كان الهدف من الخرائط هو المساعدة في الشؤون العسكرية على سبيل المثال(الرومان) في قديم الأزل، ومنذ ذلك الوقت مرت تقنية رسم الخرائط بعدة مراحل عدة منذ ذلك الوقت وحتى الآن ونوضح بالنقاط تلك المراحل :


وبالتالي فإن اعتمادنا على تقنية الحاسوب في حفظ المعطيات لإظهارها على شكل خرائط جغرافية مهم جدا حيث السرعة في التعامل مع الخرائط، وإمكان صنعها رغم النقص البشري للتعامل معها بشكل تقليدي وتطويرها وترقيتها من دون الحاجة إلى إعادة الرسم، ومن هنا يصبح اعتمادنا على الأشخاص المعدين لتلك الخرائط بسيطا إلى حد ما ومع كل هذا وذاك فإن إنتاجية الخرائط تصبح أسرع وأدق من الناحية النوعية والتقنية وتوفير الوقت والجهد المطلوبين لتنفيذها .

تصنيف معطيات الخرائط الجغرافية
بواسطة الأبعاد:
يكون اعتمادنا هنا على الأمور التالية (النقطة، الخط، المساحة، الحجم والوقت).

بواسطة الأوجه الفضائية:
عن طريق المعطيات الجغرافية الفضائية (خطية، مساحية، حجمية) ومعطيات ثيماتيكية.

بواسطة الأوجه الرقمية:
وهي عبارة عن معطيات كمية ومعطيات نوعية.

بواسطة المستوى أو المقياس:
أولا نقوم باستخدام المقياس الأسمى والإحداثي (الترتيبي) ومن ثم المستوى والمقياس الانحرافي وأخيرا البعد.

بواسطة التواصل الجغرافي :
عن طريق اثنين من المعطيات المهمة، وهما المعطيات المتواصلة والمعطيات البسيطة.

بواسطة طرق مكتسبة:
والطرق المكتسبة التي نعنى بها هنا هي عن طريق المعطيات المرئية التي نزود بها والمعطيات المشتقة.

بواسطة تحولاتهم:
والتي من خلالها نحن نستخدم الورقة، الاتجاهات، الترقيم، المسح وأخيرا الصور .


كيفية تحديد المواقع المراد العمل عليها

يوجد العديد من التطبيقات المستخدمة لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية كل حسب إمكاناته، ومن أشهر البرامج المستخدمة لذلك هي كالتالي-: ArcView - ArcIMS -ArcSDE - ArcInfo - ArcExplorer من شركة ESRI * GeoMedia Professional من شركة Intergraph ولهذه الأسباب يجب أولا مراعاة الأهداف من البدء في استعمال احد تلك التطبيقات حسب مقدرة البرنامج وسهولة التدريب عليه وتكلفته المادية وأخيرا الدعم الفني من الشركة المسؤولة عن تزويده لها، ولا ننسى أن العمالة التي سوف تتولى أمور العمل والتنفيذ على تلك التطبيقات يجب أن تكون على مستوى من المعرفة والعلم في استخدام الحاسوب ولكن لا يشترط أن تكون محترفة، ومن ثم تقوم الشركة بعمل بعض الدورات الخاصة باستخدام تطبيقاتها المزمع العمل عليها، وعلى عدة مستويات، والشركة المنتجة أو المسؤول عن تلك البرامج لها التزام خطي بينها وبين الشركة المتفق العمل معها إما بتزويدها ببعض البيانات والمعطيات أو بتحديد قوى بشرية تقوم على جمع تلك المعطيات بشكل دوري ومحدث عن طريق استخدام بعض الأجهزة الكفية لذلك وهي أجهزة مختصة بنظام ال GPS لتحديد المواقع، ويجب أن نذكر هنا أن العامل البشري يجب أن يكون دقيقا إلى حد ما في استخدام تلك الأجهزة الكفية عند جمعه تلك البيانات، ويكون عملها كالتالي :
أولا تعتمد تلك الأجهزة الكفية أساسا على نظام الأقمار الصناعية، فما عليه إلى أن يقوم بتشغيل الجهاز الكفي الصغير ومن ثم توجهه إلى النقطة المراد أخذ إحداثياتها الصحيحة والتوقف عندها ولو لمسافة لا تزيد على أكثر حد على متر أو مترين، وهنا مسألة الدقة مهمة جدا حيث يمكننا أن نقلل من نسبة الخطأ في تحديد الأماكن، وبعد التأكد من أن المكان المراد أخذ إحداثياته صحيحا، نقوم بالضغط على الزر الذي بدوره يحدد لنا الإحداثيات بشكل صحيح، وهنا توجد أجهزة مختلفة بعضها عن بعض، فمنها ما يقوم بتخزين تلك الإحداثيات، ومنها ما لا يقوم بذلك، حيث المطلوب هو نقلها على ورقة خارجية وتحديد اسم المكان وفي هذه الحالة لا ننصح بعملها، حيث ان نسبة الخطأ في كتابة الأرقام ممكنة إلى حد ما، وعليه فإن الأجهزة الحديثة في يومنا هذا تعتمد على تخزين تلك الإحداثيات، ومن ثم يقوم العامل البشري بالرجوع إلى جهاز الحاسوب أو بتسليم تلك الأجهزة الكفية إلى القسم الآخر الذي يتولى نقل تلك المعلومات منها، وذلك بربطها مباشرة بالحاسوب واسترداد البيانات التي تم حفظها، ومن ثم البدء في تحليلها وتنظيمها وذلك لتجهيزها على الخرائط الرقمية .
ولكن في عصرنا هذا باتت الأجهزة أكثر راحة، حيث يوجد نوع آخر من تلك الأجهزة يقوم على أساس إرسال تلك الإحداثيات التي تم أخذها في حينها من المكان المراد معرفة إحداثياته بطريقة الرسائل القصيرة وبشكل متزامن ومن ثم ترسل تلك الرسائل القصيرة الSMS عن طريق احدى شركات الاتصال إلى خوادم معدة لذلك ويتم حفظها مباشرة ومن ثم البدء في العمل عليها، وهنا قمنا بمراعاة الوقت والجهد المطلوبين لذلك .


----------



## eng: issa (14 أبريل 2011)

اخى الملف غير موجود الرجاء اعادة رفع الملف للضروره


----------



## eng: issa (14 أبريل 2011)

*Error 404 - File Not Found*


----------



## ريم احمد طارق (6 مايو 2011)

abobikir قال:


> يوجد عندي الإصداين Arc GIS Desktop ver 9.1 and ver9.2 ومعهما الكراك وطريق شرح تفعيل البرنامج بالفيديو وشرح تركيب الكراك قام به أحد الأخوان في منتدي خاص بنظم المعلومات فإذا أردت البرامج وطريقة تركيب الكراك فإنني سأرفع البرنامج الذي تريده للمنتدي
> 
> أخوك أبوبكر



ثلاث سنوات وفى اكثر من مشاركة تقول مثل هذا الكلام ولم تقم اخى بتنفيذة
محتاجين الشرح وطريقة تركيب الكراك


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (6 مايو 2011)

الرااااااااااااااااااااابط لا يعمل ياجماعه ياريت حد يرفعه مشكور علي 4share وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## le19661 (8 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم كيف يمكنني تحميل كتاب المهندس احمدالشمري الجزء الثاني ولكم جزيل الشكر على الاميل [email protected]


----------



## le19661 (8 مايو 2011)

]السلام عليكم كيف يمكنني تحميل كتاب المهندس احمدالشمري الجزء الثاني ولكم جزيل الشكرعن النظم الجغرافية على الاميل [email protected]


----------



## فالكون (8 مايو 2011)

الرايط لا يعمل


----------



## رضا صبيح (9 مايو 2011)

يا أخى الفاضل
الملف حذف من الزدشير
:73:
الرجاء رفعه مرة أخرى
شكرا جزيلا لك​


----------



## احمد الخطيب1 (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ثعيلي (10 مايو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل
ممكن رفعة من جديد
ونشكرك على موضوعك القيم


----------



## رضا صبيح (13 مايو 2011)

*ال-را-بط -لا- يع-مل*

*الرجاء رفع الملف مرة أخرى على رابط آخر لأن الرابط القديم لا يعمل*
وجزاك الله خيراً
:20:
​


----------

